# what I sould pay for goldfilled ?



## artart47 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi my friends!
I had a conversation with a man who has a "cash for gold" store near me. I asked him about what he does with the gold filled stuff he takes in. He said he gets a lot of people coming in with it but he doesn't buy It. He agreed to buy it buy it at an extreme low ball if I was willing to buy it from him "cash" and he could make a little on it.
I thought that may-be I could get some advise from you guys and gals on what you're paying for it per gram, the return you're getting...etc. One of the things that I don't know how I can figure is that there is various amounts of ware/tear on the pieces that can really reduce the actual gold content. If any of you have some real refining figures on that type of loss over what the stuff is marked, that would be helpful.
Thanks much!
artart47


----------



## Geo (Jun 6, 2015)

I would feel okay giving spot silver price or about $.50g.

All cash for gold places collect quite a bit of gold filled. Any thing the gold buyer doesn't want and the seller doesn't want to take back with them winds up in a junk pile that they have to deal with periodically.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 6, 2015)

Price is something I can't help you with being as how I've never bought the first piece. Yield can be all over the place according to exactly what it is and how much wear or other junk is involved. Ed is good with the gold filled prices.


----------



## archeonist (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys, what exactly is gold filled? What is the difference compared to gold plated? And how can you tell?


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 7, 2015)

archeonist said:


> Guys, what exactly is gold filled? What is the difference compared to gold plated? And how can you tell?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gold+filled

and

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold-filled_jewelry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2ZmugOJ4qo

Göran


----------



## Lou (Jun 7, 2015)

my honest opinion, the only way to buy gold fill is after adding enough copper to the melt to get it all to dissolve, stirring well, melt sampling, then making an ingot out of it. XRF then fire assay the melt sample. 

Gold fill can be a big money maker, but the nature of gold filled is that it wears away, and looks ugly, hence it ending in the scrap pile with less gold than one would hope.

Lou


----------



## artart47 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey thanks for the advice guys! 
Lou; That would be a great way to do it. You know exactly what you got. I will consider doing that if it ends up I'm buying large lots.( large for me? $1,000 or more)
In my first talk with the old guy, I suggested may-be offering them $0.20- 0.25 a gram and I could give him $0.35. He seemed to think that would be great. I have to get back to him soon. I would stop every week or two and give him cash so he wouldn't have his money tied up very long
I think I could make out all right with that. Hope I can get something going with him! 
Thanks again!
artart47


----------



## Geo (Jun 7, 2015)

Art, your a beautiful person. I don't have that kind of trust and it's even worse for friends and family as I already have first hand knowledge about the way they are. I hopes it works out good for you. 35 cents per gram is going to make profit for quite awhile to come unless something drastic happens to the gold prices.


----------



## archeonist (Jun 7, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> archeonist said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, what exactly is gold filled? What is the difference compared to gold plated? And how can you tell?
> ...


 Thx, indeed could have find it myself.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 7, 2015)

:arrow:


----------



## 4metals (Jun 7, 2015)

I know a refiner who was paying $.50 per DWT (jewelers love pennyweights) and was doing well until the scrap for gold guys started including all of their gold plated and non gold into the mix, then it went south. Now he does as Lou suggested and pays on 100% of the gold content at half the fix.


----------

